# Pc-Games Abo



## billy336 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi, möchte ein pc-Games magazin Abo abschließen. Wer mir als erster auf den Beitrag antwortet, darf mich werben und die Prämie kassieren. Hätte gern das Abo mit dem 10€ Amazon-Gutschein.
Dankeschön und einen guten Rutsch allen!


----------



## Kreon (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich seh hier nur das Abo mit einem 30 Euro Amazon Gutschein, der die Prämie darstellt.


----------



## chbdiablo (30. Dezember 2011)

Ein 10€ Gutschein wäre im Verhältnis auch etwas wenig, wenn man auch Vollpreisspiele wie Anno oder sogar Diablo 3 bekommen kann.


----------



## billy336 (30. Dezember 2011)

*ok jetzt blick ich nicht mehr durch. kann mich nicht einer werben mit ner ref und ich kann mir aussuchen WELCHES abo ich abschließe? kann mich nur jemand für das 63€ abo werben??*


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

Frag am besten einfach einen Verwandten oder Freund von Dir, das wäre das einfachste. Denn es muss ja gar nicht jemand für dich "werben", der selber ein Abo hat, sondern du bestellst das Abo, und der Empfänger der Prämie muss einfach nur rein formal gesehen halt eine andere Person sein. D.h. zB das Abo kriegst Du, den Gutschein kriegt rein auf dem Papier Dein Vater, und der gibt dir dann später einfach den Gutschein.


oder meinst Du ein spezielles Abo? hast Du da einen Link?


----------



## chbdiablo (30. Dezember 2011)

Du wählst auf der Abo-Seite das Abo aus und die Prämie. Dann gibst du die Lieferdaten ein - deine Anschrift sowie die des Prämienempfängers, fertig.


----------



## billy336 (30. Dezember 2011)

achso, ok tut mir leid, dass ich jetzt so viel wind gemacht habe. dachte den 10€ gutschein von amazon gibts sowieso mit dem abo und wenn mich jemand wirbt, dann kann er sich, sobald ich das abo abgeschlossen habe zusätzlich eine prämier wie 60tage tor oder diablo 3 etc. aussuchen. danke für die erklärung und guten rutsch euch allen!!!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

Dir auch, und viel Spaß mit dem Abo


----------

